# price check



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

That's a titanium right? If so around $150 for the reel. The rod is an older Loomis that sold new for >$600, prob. worth close to it... would be a good buy for someone at $400.


----------

